# Trolling motor peformance--12 vs. 24 volt...



## jmb27

I apologize in advance if this has been discussed ad naseum (I did a search prior to posting this).

I currently have 2 55lb. thrust Minn Kota transom mount motors and a foot control 40 lb. thrust for the bow--all 12 volt. I am wondering, what if any performance advantages I would gain if I switched to a 24 volt setup, w/a 70 or 80 lb. thrust motor for the back? Is it faster? Longer battery life?

Given that I would essentially need to buy new batteries as well as about $500 or so on a 24 volt motor, I would like to get some thoughts before plunking down the money.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## sccamper

Welcome jmb.

I dont have a 24v system so this isnt from experience. The 24v system should last longer, and allow for a more powerful TM. But I dont know if 1 70lb 24v TM would be any more powerful or faster than 2 50lb 12v. Im sure some of the other guys have looked into it.


----------



## Waterwings

Have never run a 24V system, so I have no input towards that, however, Welcome Aboard! 8)


----------



## bAcKpAiN

Welcome aboard! I too am clueless. I have a 40lb on the bow that I have yet to use, and a 30lb on the transom.


----------



## russ010

I've got a 1236 with a 55# on the rear and a 40# up front. I've got the 40# running on 2 - 29series deep cycle in parallel and I can tell a big difference there in power and battery life. The TM in the rear has only 1 29 series.

I raced a guy on the water (I know, trolling motor racing) who has a 1548 with a 24v 85# in the rear and a 12v 45 up front. He blew me away, and he has a bigger boat and another 250lb guy in the back. I'm not sure what another 55 would do for the back of mine, but I'm thinking about going to an 85 after that instead of having 2- 55s.


----------



## redbug

The way I see it is with the 24 volt system you will have more thrust when you need it and at the same time run the motor at a lower speed setting and use less power than a 12volt motor would use.
With my 109lb thrust 36 volt motor I can reach speeds of 2.6 mph not bad for a 21foot with a hull weight of 1900lbs without adding the gas and live wells or my immense supply of on board tackle


----------



## Zum

Do you have a seperate battery for each TM now?

If not,wire the 2 in the stern in series for your 24V TM and keep the 1 up front(or where ever)for a 55lbs TM.Don't have to buy any batteries(unless their bad) and sell a 40lbs and 55 lbs TM,to finance the new 24V trolling motor.

I don't think you will gain much if any speed(theres a formula for that) but time on the water and battery life should be better.
Guess the question I'd be asking is,Are two 55lbs TM's better than one 80lbs TM?For speed,time on the water and battery life.


----------



## bassboy1

If 24 volt is an option, you should go for it, no question. There are just so many advantages with that system.


----------



## jmb27

Zum said:


> Do you have a seperate battery for each TM now?
> 
> If not,wire the 2 in the stern in series for your 24V TM and keep the 1 up front(or where ever)for a 55lbs TM.Don't have to buy any batteries(unless their bad) and sell a 40lbs and 55 lbs TM,to finance the new 24V trolling motor.
> 
> I don't think you will gain much if any speed(theres a formula for that) but time on the water and battery life should be better.
> Guess the question I'd be asking is,Are two 55lbs TM's better than one 80lbs TM?For speed,time on the water and battery life.



That would be my question--would having a one 80 lb. thrust motor on the back (I'll just keep the 40lb. since it is the foot control bow mount one and works just fine) be better than 2 55lb. thrust motors overall? Sounds like battery life will be much better (how much?)--if speed is as well, then I will sell the 2 55lb. motors to (help) finance the 80 lb. 24 volt.


----------



## Zum

I really don't think you will gain speed.This is right from the minn kota site:

How does thrust compare to speed?
“My buddy has a 36-lb thrust motor, we have the same size boat yet his motor moves his boat just as fast as my 42-lb thrust unit. Why is this?”

Again, thrust is simply a static measurement of pushing or pulling power, and higher thrust does not necessarily mean greater speed. 
Speed is a factor of prop pitch and motor R.P.M. 
Given motor R.P.M. under load, and Minn Kota®’s 4" prop pitch, the approximate speed that a motor will push/pull a small boat can be calculated.

The formula for this is: .85 (4X) x 60 = Miles Per Hour 
12 5280 (Motor RPM = X)

How do I convert thrust into horsepower?
Many people think that the more pounds of thrust they are getting, the faster the boat will go. This is not exactly true. With trolling motors and outboard motors, boat speed (and acceleration) depends on horsepower and prop pitch. By changing prop pitch, you can trade acceleration for top speed. Our trolling motors have props designed for maximum acceleration. When you hit the power, the boat responds immediately. This also allows you to hold the boat in high wind conditions. Top speed with our motors and props is about 5 mph. Small boats will reach this speed with most of our motors. Larger boats require our largest motors to approach this speed. Comparing our motors to gasoline outboards is difficult because most outboard props are designed for much higher speed.

Time on the water and less battery drain is what I think you will gain.
If one 80 lbs TM will do the same speed as your 55's,you will be saving on your battery life.
Theres a post somewhere here with a bunch of electric only sites bet they might know the answer to your question.


----------



## jmb27

Zum said:


> Time on the water and less battery drain is what I think you will gain.
> If one 80 lbs TM will do the same speed as your 55's,you will be saving on your battery life.
> Theres a post somewhere here with a bunch of electric only sites bet they might know the answer to your question.



Well, could I setup my batteries now in a series to reduce battery drain, thereby increasing time on the water?


----------



## ben2go

24V would have a longer run time and provide more thrust.If it was an affordable option,I would 
do it.Especially if I was limited to electric only lakes.


----------



## Zum

NO...to series....YES...to parallel

Your TM's are 12 volt so you can't hook the batteries up in series.Hooking 2 batteries in series is what gives you the 24 volts.

You can take 2 batteries and hook them in parallel and that will diffenitly give you more time on the water(close to double) but you will need 2 batteries for every TM.Meaning you would have to buy more batteries.


----------



## Zum

ben2go said:


> 24V would have a longer run time and provide more thrust.If it was an affordable option,I would
> do it.Especially if I was limited to electric only lakes.



He has 110 lbs of thrust now,with the 2 55lbers,plus a 40lber in the bow.

But with the 80lbs TM,I don't think you will lose any speed and gain time on the water.Same amount of batteries but the 24volt will last longer.

How much time on the water are you getting now?
Are you happy with that?
What type of water are you normally on?


----------



## jmb27

Zum said:


> ben2go said:
> 
> 
> 
> 24V would have a longer run time and provide more thrust.If it was an affordable option,I would
> do it.Especially if I was limited to electric only lakes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has 110 lbs of thrust now,with the 2 55lbers,plus a 40lber in the bow.
> 
> But with the 80lbs TM,I don't think you will lose any speed and gain time on the water.Same amount of batteries but the 24volt will last longer.
> 
> How much time on the water are you getting now?
> Are you happy with that?
> What type of water are you normally on?
Click to expand...


Would I gain speed? Thanks for the tip on the batteries--I realized after my post, that parallel would be what to use for two batteries on one trolling motor. Would 6 gauge wire between the batteries be the ticket?

For a number of lakes, my current setup is fine. However, I do like to fish an 800 acre electric only lake and another in the 600 range. For those lakes, I need the extra battery time. Getting back to the ramp is pretty slow sometimes. :lol: 

So, running 2 12volt batteries in parallel for the 55lb. thrust motors *should* result in roughly double the run time?


----------



## Zum

"For a number of lakes, my current setup is fine. However, I do like to fish an 800 acre electric only lake and another in the 600 range. For those lakes, I need the extra battery time. Getting back to the ramp is pretty slow sometimes. :lol:" quote from jmb27

Are you fast in the beginning,then slow at the end of the day?
Maybe your batteries are getting weak?
I don't know what size batteries your using but if your running those 55's at full throttle the hole time,you probably only get around 2hours,tops.

I think you would get close to double the run time running one 55lbs TM in parallel.For you to run both your 55's in parallel,you would need 4 batteries though.

Are there any other people fishing/boating these electric only lakes?
What are they using for power?
I wish I could be more help.


----------



## jmb27

Zum said:


> "
> I think you would get close to double the run time running one 55lbs TM in parallel.For you to run both your 55's in parallel,you would need 4 batteries though.
> 
> Are there any other people fishing/boating these electric only lakes?
> What are they using for power?
> I wish I could be more help.



I have 4 batteries (one was being used as a spare). There are all 12 volt deep cycle marine batteries from BPS. I was thinking of getting another battery for the motor upfront and then running the 2 55's in the back parallel--this would give me roughly double the run time?

The 800 acre lake happens to be the best public bass fishery in Georgia. The lake does get a lot of fishing pressure. There are actually a couple of jon boat tournament trails in the state that regularily have tourneys there. I've seen other boats that either choose to go really slow on 1 or 2 motors (conserving battery power) or boats that will have 3 motors on the back and one on front. I've also seen an electric outboard (Ray's I think?)--but those are quite pricey. :shock: 

My speed when the batteries have full to half left is fine. So, if I can double my battery life (runtime) w/two parallel's in the back, I'll just get another battery for the foot control upfront and would be fine. For connecting the batteries in parallel, would 6 gauge wire be ok?

Actually, you have been very helpful--thanks. =D>


----------



## russ010

depending on the distance you are running the wire fromt he trolling motor to the batteries is the big key. I know that most have 10-8gauge wire, but the longer the run, the more power you lose. I have about 4' of 8ga coming off my FC motor to the battery, then I have a 54" 4gauge wire connecting the 2 batteries because they are on either side of my bench seat. The largest wire you are able to get to put connect your batteries, the better off you'll be. I have the 4ga because they already had the ends on them and they were only $8 at walmart..

I have a 40 FC in the front with 2 Deep Cycle 29 series in parallel.. Today I went all over a 360 acre pond in full speed, then ended up pulling 2 separate boats into the ramp. I saw 2 guys rowing, but I thought they were trolling.. As I got closer I saw them take breaks and the wind would push them back further. I got up to them (at the end of the day) and pulled them about 500 yards to the ramp. I decided to make one last break for a point I was wanting to fish when my buddy calls from the same spot and his batteries were dead as well... I made it back in to the ramp with him, but I didn't know how much power I actually had left. I turned off my fish finder to conserve every last drop, and when I turned it off it was reading 12.2volts. I get home and check it with the Fluke and it was 12.1 volts in parallel... Very seriously doubt I could have done all of that on 1 battery...


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

so much knowledge so little brain


----------

